# Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

*Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Moin moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit einiger Zeit springt mein Switch/Rechner auf das übliche 100 MBit-Lan um, obwohl beide Seiten locker 1 Gbit unterstützen. Dies lief auch einige Zeit problemlos, nur entschied sich der Rechner kurzerhand dazu, mal kein Gigabit-Lan zu unterstützen.

Um es genauer zu erklären: Mein Rechner hat, obwohl es Switch, Netzwerkcontroller und Patchkabel (Cat 5e) zulassen, urplötzlich 100 MBit als standardisierte Geschwindigkeit ausgewählt. Selbst die Auswahl wie im unten stehenden Bild schuf nur kurz Abhilfe.

Wähle ich die unten "1000 Mbps/Full Duplex" aus, was ja dem Gigabit-Netzwerk entspräche, habe ich eine fehlende Konnektivität.

Ich bin euch schon mal herzlichst dafür dankbar, dass ihr euch mit dem Problem befasst und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rechner:
Windows XP ServicePack 3
Gigabyte P35-DS4
Q6600
4 Gb Ram (3,25 Gb @ XP 32 Bit)
Radeon HD 4850 Pro 512 Mb

Mein Freundin hatte das gleiche Problem an ihrem Vista-Laptop. Bei ihr konnte ich das wie oben beschriebene 1000 Mbit erzwingen und es läuft. Nur bei XP nicht. Hoffentlich ist das keine Kinderkrankheit.


----------



## riedochs (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Hast du schonmal ein anderes Patchkabel versucht? Wenn ja dann könnte deine NIC defekt sein.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Verstöpsel dich doch mal mit deiner Freundin, wenn sie 1-Gb-Ethernet hat. Dann kannst du wenigstens rausfinden, ob's am Router oder an deinem Gb-Anschluß liegt.


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

1 Gbit " kann der   Switch, Netzwerkcontroller  überhaupt  1 Gbit  ???
ich habe hier ein Lan Switch  , Bekannter Hersteller, 
der macht  kein  1 Gbit und  macht bei Gbit dicht , 
kommt ne Meldung das 1 Gbit  nicht möglich sind,
stecke ich aber beide  PCs zusammen ohne Lan Switch  
 direkt das KAbel in den anderen PC  klappt es , bei mir ist es aber ein Cross LAn Kabel.

könnte vielleicht die Ursache sein ? Gerät Switch, Netzwerkcontroller  zu alt ,
1 Gbit  wird nicht unterstützt ?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Hi 

De/-aktiviere mal die Checksum Offload Funktion. Ab und an haben einige Netzwerkchips damit Probleme. Sowohl unter Vista als auch unter 2000 und XP.


----------



## Bond2602 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Ich wollte nur mal etwas helfen, indem ich euch sage dass alle seine Komponenten Gigabit Lan unterstützen. Es lief ja auch eine ganze Weile, nur jetzt will es nichtmehr 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Danke für die Ansätze, Jungs 

Der mit dem Checksum Offload klingt am interessantesten. Wofür steht diese Option eigentlich?

Es ist zum Mäuse melken. Ich habe jetzt schlichtweg und einfach - ja, einfach mal das simpelste Problem an der Wurzel gepackt - das Netzwerkkabel vom Rechner getrennt, einige Sekunden gewartet und es wieder an den Rechner gesteckt. Irgendwo stinkt der Braten doch, nicht? (siehe Bild)

Aus dem Nichts sagt mir der Rechner dann doch, dieser Teufelskerl, dass ich am Gigabit-Netzwerk hänge?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe unsere Computerwelt nicht mehr. Ist das der Anfang von künstlicher Intelligenz?


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

da biste nicht der ein zigste , 
DIGITAL LABS. - Checksum Offload - Was ist das? 

das ärgerliche ist,  das man bei den meisten Lan Treiber die Einstellungen 
nicht mehr zurück setzten kann auf default


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Ich hatte vor kurzem, wie gesagt, ebenfalls Netzwerkprobleme.

Dateien konnten nicht kopiert werden (per Batch, robocopy oder xcopy, unter Vista sowie XP und 2k) und die Übertragung brach dabei immer nach knapp 2 Minuten wartezeit pro Datei mit dem Fehler ab, dass der Netzwerkpfad nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Danach schaltete das Betriebssystem, bzw der Treiber der Netzwerkkarte, immer auf 100 Mbit runter ...

Lösen konnte ich das ganze, indem ich die Checksum Offload Funktion deaktiviert habe und siehe da, es funktioniert alles prächtig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Gut, ich habe mir den obigen Link von amdintel mal durchgelesen. Büßen wir durch das Deaktivieren der Option "Checksum Offload" irgendetwas ein (Geschwindigkeit, Zeit etc.)? Klingt sehr leicht danach.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Eigendlich nicht.

Ich hab nach mehreren Tests auf verschiedenen PCs mit den meisten Onboard Netzwerkkarten schlicht weg nie mehr als 30-35% auslastung hinbekommen, was ca 40 MB/sek entspricht.

Die Datenübertragung an sich wird durch das deaktivieren nicht beeinträchtigt, da der limitierende Faktor einfach die Packetübertragung an sich ist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Ich habe endlich den Übeltäter gefunden.

Es befindet sich auf dem Schirm des Netzwerkkabels vom Router ankommend eine unbekannte, spürbare elektrische Spannung auf der Schirmung des Kabels. Da diese Schirmung mit dem Router Kontakt hat, habe ich diese mit Isolierband (und Liebe ) so eingewickelt, dass es seitens der Schirmung zu keiner Verbindung mit dem Switch kommen kann. Siehe da: Es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich kann das Netzwerkkabel drehen und wenden, es bleiben jetzt immer die vollen 1Gbit/s aktiv


----------



## Bestia (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Urplötzlich kein Gigabit-LAN mehr (XP)*

Du glücklicher, *Thread ausgrab
Habe bei mir zwar eine GBit verbindung zwischen XP und Vista stehen, ohne Switch oder dergleichen, aber bekomme von XP zu Vista nur eine Kopiergeschwindikeit von 12,9MB/s hin. Von Vista zu XP sind es 20MB/s. Der Taskmanager zeigt mir an, es ist eine 1GBit verbindung.
Hat wer eine Idee?


----------

